# Niagara Music Awards



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

For anyone in the Niagara Region you may be interested in submitting.

http://www.niagaramusicawards.ca/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scott: Have you attended before? Is it just an awards presentation or is there musical entertainment as well?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Steadfastly said:


> Scott: Have you attended before? Is it just an awards presentation or is there musical entertainment as well?


Never attended myself. But I believe they have several events surrounding the whole thing over a weeks period


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Never attended myself. But I believe they have several events surrounding the whole thing over a weeks period


Perhaps it might be interesting to check it out. I'm going to contact them and see what they say. The event calendar on their website is not very informative.


----------

